# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  [Amash POTUS Run?] Amash tweets that America doesnt need Trump vs. Biden in 2020

## liberty_nc

Is he running? Independent or Libertarian?

https://twitter.com/justinamash/stat...333301249?s=21

----------


## Warlord

He should stick to his congress seat.He has enough money to win.He can't win as a president it's pointless.

----------


## liberty_nc

> He should stick to his congress seat.He has enough money to win.He can't win as a president it's pointless.


I agree, a winning independent re-election bid would be nice. Hopefully the Dems get out of the way and make it a Amash vs. GOP race. Though the district leans GOP, Amash could take it in a one on one race.

----------


## Warlord

> I agree, a winning independent re-election bid would be nice. Hopefully the Dems get out of the way and make it a Amash vs. GOP race. Though the district leans GOP, Amash could take it in a one on one race.


Amash will win if he can afford to stay on TV for a few weeks and i think he has the cash now. Why would the voters dump him i.e someone they know and who is charismatic for a generic GOP candidate? I don't see it happening .

He has a real chance at being elected as an independent.

----------


## Bern

> ...
> He has a real chance at being elected as an independent.


Wrong.  I like Amash.  I would vote for Amash.  He wouldn't get more than 2-3% of the national vote.

----------


## trey4sports

> Amash will win if he can afford to stay on TV for a few weeks and i think he has the cash now. Why would the voters dump him i.e someone they know and who is charismatic for a generic GOP candidate? I don't see it happening .
> 
> He has a real chance at being elected as an independent.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Warlord again.

----------


## liberty_nc

Its starting to look like Amash may jump into the presidential race. I was hoping that he would seek to defend his seat as an independent(which would be very feasible if he didnt have a Democrat challenger). 
Another possibility would be that he publicly endorses the Libertarian nominee when that time comes. 

P.S. Its sad/funny to see the BidenBoomers in the comments saying that Joe Biden is the limited government candidate. 
https://twitter.com/justinamash/stat...186948615?s=21

----------


## Cleaner44

Is Amash oblivioous to the fact that only about 5% of Americans believe in limited government? We are largely alone.

----------


## acptulsa

> Is Amash oblivioous to the fact that only about 5% of Americans believe in limited government? We are largely alone.


Every day this tyrannical mismanagement destroys the economy we multiply.

----------


## liberty_nc

Update: Amash is weighing a run for President. Someone replied to the original tweet please be you and Amash replied Thanks. Im looking at it closely this week. I wonder what the coverage(if any) will look like and I am waiting for Trumps tweet if Amash does run.

----------


## devil21

> Is Amash oblivioous to the fact that only about 5% of Americans believe in limited government? We are largely alone.


With a Trump/Biden election (or Trump/Hillary 2.0), we may end up being surprised how many take a serious look at third party candidates.  Can you imagine a debate?  Biden blathering on about whatthehellever, unable to finish a coherent sentence, and Trump being, well, Trump, in the middle of a Depression.  Biden may be winning the primaries but holy hell Dems are not enthusiastic in the least about him and outside of Trump's low iq flyover fervently delusional base, he's not liked either.

----------


## RonZeplin

> Is Amash oblivioous to the fact that only about 5% of Americans believe in limited government? We are largely alone.


 Only about 3% of the population was willing to get off of the sofa for a limited gov at the start of the Revolutionary War in ~1775, but they won and became independent from Great Britain.  

Happy Patriots Day, April 18 - The Shot heard roun' the World.

----------


## liberty_nc

Amash is trending on twitter. Sh!tlibs are complaining that he would take votes away from their precious Joe Biden and he would help Trump get re-elected. One comment said Libertarians tend to vote Democrat, so he would be helping Trump.

----------


## tod evans

> Every day this tyrannical mismanagement destroys the economy we multiply.


I don't believe that, seems most people like being governed.

----------


## PAF

14 Apr 2020



*Rep. Justin Amash (I-MI) revealed Monday he is evaluating a possible run for the White House after President Donald Trump said he has total authority over when states will end lockdowns meant to stop the spread of the Chinese coronavirus.*

Amash, who departed the Republican Party over the summer and supported the impeachment of President Trump, said: Americans who believe in limited government deserve another option.

Americans who believe in limited government deserve another option. https://t.co/c7P2vOTyOe

 Justin Amash (@justinamash) April 13, 2020
Later, after a Twitter user hinted at him running for president, Amash replied that he is looking at it closely this week.


Thanks. Im looking at it closely this week.
 Justin Amash (@justinamash) April 14, 2020

It is unclear whether the Michigan congressman is considering a bid as an independent or a third-party candidate.

During a Monday briefing by the White House coronavirus task force, President Trump said he will decide when states will re-open, not the governors.

When somebodys the president of the United States, the authority is total, and that is the way its gotta be, the president told reporters. And the governors know that.

Were going to write up papers on this, its not going to be necessary, because the governors need us one way or the other, he added. Because ultimately it comes from the federal government.

New Yorks Gov. Andrew Cuomo announced Monday that a seven-state regional task force would work together to coordinate the post-COVID-19 reopening of the economy in the northeast. States included states of New York, New Jersey, Connecticut, Massachusetts, Pennsylvania, Delaware and Rhode Island.

Everyone is very anxious to get out of the house, get back to work, get the economy moving, Cuomo said. He stressed that reopening needed to be smart and in coordination with the other states that are in the area.

A 21-member task force consisting of members of each states governors office, a state health board member and an economic development officer, will begin hammering out the plan Tuesday, Cuomo said. He invited other states in the region to join the coalition.

The contagion appears to have peaked, Cuomo and New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio said Monday.

Were controlling the spread, Cuomo said. The worst can be over, and is over, unless we do something reckless.

Last month, governors from New York, New Jersey and Connecticut coordinated to shut down non-essential businesses in the tri-state area.

On the West Coast, Washingtons Gov. Jay Inslee announced an agreement on Monday between himself and California Gov. Gavin Newsom and Oregon Gov. Kate Brown. The pact calls for a shared vision for reopening their economies along the Pacific coastline.


https://www.breitbart.com/2020-elect...at-it-closely/

----------


## RonZeplin

> I don't believe that, seems most people like being governed.


Yeah we're still in the minority, but Ron Paul has gained ground inch by inch and has prevented some bad mojo and we're still moving forward towards Liberty, but very slowly.

Keep the faith & horsepower onward, IMO.

----------


## devil21

We should start posting Justin's threads to GenPol instead of buried in his subforum where they get few views.

I'd love to see an Amash/Hornberger LP ticket.  If they could get into the debates they'd destroy the other two.

----------


## Matt Collins

This would be a monumental waste of time. Why can't he be more like Thomas?

----------


## Cleaner44

> With a Trump/Biden election, we may end up being surprised how many take a serious look at third party candidates.  Can you imagine a debate?  Biden blathering on about whatthehellever, unable to finish a coherent sentence, and Trump being, well, Trump, in the middle of a Depression.  Biden may be winning the primaries but holy hell Dems are not enthusiastic in the least about him and outside of Trump's low iq flyover fervently delusional base, he's not liked either.


If you are dreaming of a debate including anyone other than Biden and Trump, I would remind you of 2004 and how legitimate Libertarian candidate Michael Badnarik was arrested for attempting to attend the presidential debates. There will be only 2 candidates allowed in teh debates and Trump will crush dementia Joe.





> Only about 3% of the population was willing to get off of the sofa for a limited gov at the start of the Revolutionary War in ~1775, but they won and became independent from Great Britain.  
> 
> Happy Patriots Day, April 18 - The Shot heard roun' the World.


Americans today are very content to maintain our current system. 

Fact: The Ron Paul R3VOLUTION failed and is forgotten.

Fact: The Bernie Sanders democratic socialism revoultion failed and will hopefully be gone forever.

Both of these revolutions had an impact on the political parties, but the overwhelming majority of modern Americans only want tweaks, not revolutions. We aren't dealing with the conditions of 1775, not even close. When times get tough and people get scared, they want a strong leader that will tell them that everything will be ok. Modern American want to be taken care of more than they want theoretical rights that they don't understand or value. Even "conservatives" call out for governmental control.

----------


## tod evans

> If you are dreaming of a debate including anyone other than Biden and Trump, I would remind you of 2004 and how legitimate Libertarian candidate Michael Badnarik was arrested for attempting to attend the presidential debates. There will be only 2 candidates allowed in teh debates and Trump will crush dementia Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans today are very content to maintain our current system. 
> 
> Fact: The Ron Paul R3VOLUTION failed and is forgotten.
> 
> ...


Today's "people" rely completely on the media to determine if times are tough.

One group of talking heads tells group X that all is okay while another group of talking heads tells group Y that the sky is falling.

Switch puppets and each group of talking heads switches roles. 

"The people", by and large, either don't notice or don't care that as they're being jerked around by their emotions as the dollar crumbles and freedom withers....

----------


## RonZeplin

> Fact: The Ron Paul R3VOLUTION failed and is forgotten.
> 
> Fact: The Bernie Sanders democratic socialism revoultion failed and will hopefully be gone forever.


President Donnell has picked up Bernie's torch of Socialism and is marching onward. Helicopter Socialism FRN's are being spread throughout the land, as we type. 



Orange Socialist BAD

----------


## Cleaner44

> Today's "people" rely completely on the media to determine if times are tough.
> 
> One group of talking heads tells group X that all is okay while another group of talking heads tells group Y that the sky is falling.
> 
> Switch puppets and each group of talking heads switches roles. 
> 
> "The people", by and large, either don't notice or don't care that as they're being jerked around by their emotions as the dollar crumbles and freedom withers....


I don't disaggree with your observations.





> President Donnell has picked up Bernie's torch of Socialism and is marching onward. Helicopter Socialism FRN's are being spread throughout the land, as we type. 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Socialist BAD


You and I have different definitions of socialism and neoconservativism.

Trump certainly is a statist. Trump and Bernie are two very differnt brands of statism. The sad reality is that Trump might just be the best president that I will see for my entire lifetime. This is what we are dealing with. The American voters don't want full blown socialism, but they certainly want a level of statism and central planning.

The only path I see for dealing with this is to chose a side and then do our best to influence that side to move toward liberty as much as possible. As a supporter of a Republican Form of Government, I have heeded Ron Paul's suggestion to work with the Republican party. For all of the problems, it is the most viable path that I have faith in.

P.S.
Watching Trump kick ass on the MSM and Democrat party is just plain fun. If you aren't enjoying it, you are missing out.

----------


## PAF

> I don't disaggree with your observations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I have different definitions of socialism and neoconservativism.
> 
> Trump certainly is a statist. Trump and Bernie are two very differnt brands of statism. The sad reality is that Trump might just be the best president that I will see for my entire lifetime. This is what we are dealing with. The American voters don't want full blown socialism, but they certainly want a level of statism and central planning.
> 
> ...


I agree to point as well. Except, I base most things on debt, because, well, Debt = Slavery.

The fun part, well, chipped and tracked is what this presidency is mostly about, leading to it, so it is not fun for me.

----------


## familydog

Is the leftist libertarian constituency enough to him elected? Not too many others would give him a look.

----------


## 69360

Good guy, but no chance at potus. It would be another informational campaign. If he ran under LP he might get a few percent.

----------


## PAF

> Good guy, but no chance at potus. *It would be another informational campaign.* If he ran under LP he might get a few percent.


Which is required.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Which is required.


No, it's not.

----------


## 69360

> Which is required.


We tried 3 times and spent all that money. Nothing changed. Why would it be different this time.

----------


## Krugminator2

This seemed pretty likely when he switched to being an independent.  I have been surprised it hasn't been mentioned more, which makes me think he still believes he could somehow win his seat.   When reality sets in that he will no longer be in Congress, I would think he will run on the LP ticket (maybe with Mark Sanford).  Being the LP nominee will keep him relevant in politics for a lot longer than if he just flames out getting 15% of the vote for reelection to congress.

----------


## jmdrake

> No, it's not.


What are Justin's chances of re-election in his district as an independent?  If he loses his seat, which seems highly likely unless I missed something, then this is possibly his last chance to make a major impact.  He would be the third party candidate with the most name recognition.  And he would be the only candidate speaking out against COVID-19 hysteria.

----------


## Matt Collins

> We tried 3 times and spent all that money. Nothing changed. Why would it be different this time.


Actually some things did change (I'm assuming Ron's Presidential efforts are what you are referring to?)

Hundreds of activists became elected officials or involved in their political process on the local and state level. We got Rand, Thomas, and Justin in the legislature. And we are 6 votes away from a full audit of the Federal Reserve. Ron's campaigns will pay dividends for decades by changing the political landscape even if in a subtle way.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Being the LP nominee will keep him relevant in politics for a lot longer than if he just flames out getting 15% of the vote for reelection to congress.


Only if he uses it properly, which honestly he hasn't demonstrated the ability to do so.

If Justin were to run as a conservative libertarian and campaign heavily in swing states, in theory, he could cost Trump the election. Or at least push Trump to promise things that Justin wants by threatening to make Trump lose. 

That should be the LP's strategy to gain political power in Presidential races, it is their best shot. But sadly many of them are still trying to figure out how to keep male strippers, pedophiles, and circus acts, druggies and the mentally ill out of their conventions. :-(

----------


## Matt Collins

> What are Justin's chances of re-election in his district as an independent?  If he loses his seat, which seems highly likely unless I missed something, then this is possibly his last chance to make a major impact.  He would be the third party candidate with the most name recognition.  And he would be the only candidate speaking out against COVID-19 hysteria.


Unless he is a real threat to Trump (see above comments) then the media will completely ignore him.

What Justin should have done was to follow Massie's example and be better disciplined with his messaging so as not to get into TDS territory. That way he could have kept his seat and been a lot more effective in the House. But sadly sometimes people's egos get the best of them.

----------


## axiomata

I'd like to see him VP on Hornbergers ticket. It would bring more attention to it but let him continue to focus on his house seat.

----------


## Krugminator2



----------

